# What is your age?



## Duke (Jul 8, 2007)

Upon browsing a certain thread concerning a snakeaddict, I found that a lot of people are quite young.
Let's get a poll to see what age spread there is here on these forums.

Myself, I'm 20, 21 in November.


----------



## hodges (Jul 8, 2007)

15, i turn 16 in december


----------



## Raiiyne (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm 19

... where's the poll?


----------



## Duke (Jul 8, 2007)

I was making it, jeez you guys are quick lol.

Poll's up now.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 8, 2007)

i just turned 16 in may.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 8, 2007)

17


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 8, 2007)

Good lord you are all young.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 8, 2007)

im 10 turning 30


----------



## method (Jul 8, 2007)

19izzle


----------



## Rocket (Jul 8, 2007)

Im 75 and still going strong!


----------



## jessop (Jul 8, 2007)

27 and about to hit the magical 28!!! like WOW  i can fully get into over 28 bars legally (awwwww takes all the fun out of it).


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Jul 8, 2007)

well i am 18 
but got kicked out of my yr 12 physics class cause my teacher thought i was in yr 7.....


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2007)

Do a search of the site......its been done before.


----------



## AnteUp (Jul 8, 2007)

20


----------



## Duke (Jul 8, 2007)

Isis said:


> Do a search of the site......its been done before.


I tried but came up with nothing.
Ah well. If someone finds it, we can close this one, I guess.


----------



## Vicmorrow (Jul 8, 2007)

Hit the half century in October


----------



## Recharge (Jul 8, 2007)

37...


----------



## jessop (Jul 8, 2007)

hey i just noticed a fatal flaw in the poll... why is there a 41-60 option as well as a 51-60? shouldn't it be 41-50 and 51-60???, that is just gunna confuse all the oldtimers LOL!


----------



## m.punja (Jul 8, 2007)

lol its too keep you on track. see i was going to say in my mid fifties, but opted to go mid ninties instead


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 8, 2007)

none of ya damn business! i will never tell!!! :lol:


----------



## Duke (Jul 8, 2007)

jessop said:


> hey i just noticed a fatal flaw in the poll... why is there a 41-60 option as well as a 51-60? shouldn't it be 41-50 and 51-60???, that is just gunna confuse all the oldtimers LOL!



Flaw noted, but for some crazy reason I can't edit the poll, now can I even edit my first post!


----------



## Rennie (Jul 8, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> none of ya damn business! i will never tell!!! :lol:



I'm going to guess 22-23 :lol:


----------



## reptyle (Jul 8, 2007)

17 in november


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 8, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> none of ya damn business! i will never tell!!! :lol:



22,
that was to easy to get.:lol:


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 8, 2007)

Chrisreptile said:


> 22,
> that was to easy to get.:lol:



:shock::shock::shock: STALKER!!


----------



## Ali (Jul 8, 2007)

18 in oct


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 8, 2007)

im 3


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 8, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> :shock::shock::shock: STALKER!!



lol, i meant its in your profile.

so im not a stalker.lol


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 8, 2007)

Chrisreptile said:


> lol, i meant its in your profile.
> 
> so im not a stalker.lol



fine! dont stalk me, see if i care:cry:


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 8, 2007)

19 ...


----------



## Hetty (Jul 8, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> fine! dont stalk me, see if i care:cry:



Whoa, dood. You like totally joined on my birthday.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm young enough that I am keeping an eye on this thread for any wildlife mad females between 20 and 25 years old!

Cheers,

Jonno


----------



## oxyranus (Jul 8, 2007)

21yo


----------



## Hetty (Jul 8, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I'm young enough that I am keeping an eye on this thread for any wildlife mad females between 20 and 25 years old!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jonno



Females with cats (feral or otherwise) excluded?


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 8, 2007)

thenothing said:


> Whoa, dood. You like totally joined on my birthday.



haha, thats gotta be like "The best birthday pressie EVER!!":lol:


----------



## Hetty (Jul 8, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> haha, thats gotta be like "The best birthday pressie EVER!!":lol:



Yes, yes indeed  Thanks very much Bredli


----------



## spotted1 (Jul 8, 2007)

23 nearly 24


----------



## PhilK (Jul 9, 2007)

Turning 20 in December... Double digits all over again


----------



## coxy (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm 22


Jonno from ERD said:


> I'm young enough that I am keeping an eye on this thread for any wildlife mad females between 20 and 25 years old!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jonno



haha tops idea APS should have its own personals forum lol im quite suprised how many females are interested in herps.


----------



## Earthling (Jul 9, 2007)

8 an a harf


----------



## horsenz (Jul 9, 2007)

28 and as for my husband... don't they say your only as old as the woman you feel? that'd make him 28 too :lol:


----------



## sweethips12 (Jul 9, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I'm young enough that I am keeping an eye on this thread for any wildlife mad females between 20 and 25 years old!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jonno


 

Hahaha Jonno...im 20 in November...is that close enough for you?


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 9, 2007)

*11*

i am 11 !


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes this pole has been done before but the top age group was 21-25 so we are getting younger.

And we have also discussed the personals thing before as well. And yes, this is sthe only place a snake lover will find romance. Forget RSVP if you are an Aussiepython.


----------



## Magpie (Jul 9, 2007)

I remember when....
Huh?
Where'd them big lizardy things get to anyway'?
Back in my day we didn't ask people how old they were....
Cold? You think this is cold? I remember when the whole earth was frozen.


----------



## cmclean (Jul 9, 2007)

wow, not many of us 'oldies' about.... we are definitely on the low spectrum of this survey..


----------



## nightowl (Jul 9, 2007)

36yo and feeling every bit of it! :lol:


----------



## nook171 (Jul 9, 2007)

born 17 june 1991


----------



## Lozza (Jul 9, 2007)

Magpie said:


> I remember when....
> Huh?
> Where'd them big lizardy things get to anyway'?
> Back in my day we didn't ask people how old they were....
> Cold? You think this is cold? I remember when the whole earth was frozen.


 LOL magpie 

Im 24 in October


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 9, 2007)

26 in september....


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jul 9, 2007)

im 23


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 9, 2007)

I turned 29 on the 4th of july  YAY FOR INDEPENDENCE DAY


----------



## cement (Jul 9, 2007)

A gentleman never asks, and a lady never tells.
Oh what the hell, you young whippersnappers, taking over aren't you?
I'm 40, but i bet i could still dust the lot of ya!!!!
( mid life crises fully settles in, now wheres my candy apple convertible, any young female blondes out there for purely ornamental reasons only?)


----------



## snakeman 93 (Jul 9, 2007)

130 and going strong


----------



## stringbean (Jul 9, 2007)

16....17 in october, when i can get my snake


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 9, 2007)

sweethips12 said:


> Hahaha Jonno...im 20 in November...is that close enough for you?


 

Haha, it is close enough, but Emerald isn't!


----------



## prettyinmetal (Jul 9, 2007)

im 24 turning 25 next TUESDAY WOOT WOOT!!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm 22... wish i was 16 again lol.


----------



## kahn_10 (Jul 9, 2007)

im 18


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 9, 2007)

opps i voted for amjay and i put her in the wrong section and now im in trouble


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 9, 2007)

30 .... 31 in September ..... Been told these are the best years of my life...


----------



## Kratos (Jul 9, 2007)

im 21


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jul 9, 2007)

16 in less than 3 months.


----------



## kelly (Jul 9, 2007)

18 in October, hooray!
I will accept reptiles as presents :lol:


----------



## Miss B (Jul 9, 2007)

I turned 22 in February.


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 9, 2007)

28

Simone.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 9, 2007)

damn, i've never felt so old!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 9, 2007)

37 and going strong!


----------



## minusone (Jul 9, 2007)

27

28 in october


----------



## Jill (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm 35!


----------



## Recharge (Jul 9, 2007)

the oldies are catching up  now if only so many weren't damn well married! ;P 
heheheeeeee


----------



## reece89 (Jul 9, 2007)

as you can tell im 17,and im 18 in december


----------



## kelly (Jul 9, 2007)

reece89 said:


> as you can tell im 17,and im 18 in december



How crap is having your 18th late in the year


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 9, 2007)

Recharge said:


> the oldies are catching up  now if only so many weren't damn well married! ;P
> heheheeeeee



Maybe you can do a poll on that too!

Simone


----------



## JasonL (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I'm 34, but will have to double check with the wife.


----------



## cmclean (Jul 9, 2007)

okay,, time to fess up my age.... 43 and getting hopefully wiser by the day.... You could not pay me too be young these days...


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jul 9, 2007)

22.....


----------



## Chris89 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm 17, 18 in November


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jul 9, 2007)

where are u from Jonno?? bahahaha


----------



## Magpie (Jul 9, 2007)

JasonL said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm 34, but will have to double check with the wife.


 

I have to check my birth certificate usually.


----------



## WombleHerp (Jul 9, 2007)

im 17, 18 in april 

Nat


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 9, 2007)

coxy said:


> I'm 22
> 
> 
> haha tops idea APS should have its own personals forum lol im quite suprised how many females are interested in herps.



HAHAHA! Cause reptiles are TOTALLY a 'male' thing to do. *rolls eyes* Tisk tisk.


----------



## Bryony (Jul 9, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> HAHAHA! Cause reptiles are TOTALLY a 'male' thing to do. *rolls eyes* Tisk tisk.


 
LOL i think its more accepted through the female of the species 
Cause we are tougher than the 'men'
:lol:


I am a healthy 23 years young


----------



## Whisper2 (Jul 9, 2007)

well i am 17 in december. 

 bel


----------



## craig.a.c (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm 24. Feeling very old these days.


----------



## gecko_man (Jul 9, 2007)

Im 19


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 9, 2007)

20 in 7 days woohooo leaving the teenage years... didnt they suck!!! :lol:


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 9, 2007)

my username says it all


----------



## Mrs Macca (Jul 9, 2007)

I am 31, 32 in November.


----------



## Bryony (Jul 9, 2007)

Greebo said:


> Right now, I am the oldest I have ever been!


 
lol no greebs......now is


----------



## Stimsoni (Jul 9, 2007)

Im 26


----------



## jimjones (Jul 9, 2007)

well if man is five and the devil is six than that must make me 7


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 9, 2007)

Is this our age physically or mentally?


----------



## Riley (Jul 9, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Is this our age physically or mentally?


lol good point.
go 1994!! woo!
...im 12..


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Jul 9, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> 20 in 7 days woohooo leaving the teenage years... didnt they suck!!! :lol:




i would give anything to be a teen again !!!!


----------



## coxy (Jul 9, 2007)

Miss B said:


> I turned 22 in February.


Same i turned 22 on the 4th of feb, Go aquarians!!!!

Eels are getting flogged


----------



## Sidonia (Jul 10, 2007)

17
I can't wait until I'm 18 >.<! Then I can finally get to go to 18+ gigs. I missed out on Nile/Decapitated because of silly age restrictions! And going to miss out on a few more cool gigs until March next year :'(


----------



## Kyro (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm 32, & will be 33 on the 12th of December


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jul 10, 2007)

greebo.. i much prefered it when u were the fun police..
now ur almost a... well i dont know wot to think???
im 32.. 
my sister told me the other day she was 40.. wow.. i said are ya?? i thort u were only 7 yrs older than me.. guess that means i am 33 this yr.. but lets not rush it eh.. hehe


----------



## vs380kw (Jul 10, 2007)

19


----------



## Recharge (Jul 10, 2007)

when you are about to hit 40, you really do realize youth is wasted on the young


----------



## theduclos (Jul 10, 2007)

19, 20 in dec


----------



## Charlie (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm 24


----------



## freddy (Jul 10, 2007)

iam old


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 10, 2007)

freddy said:


> iam old



oh well, whats a bit of wrinkle when you're drunk?


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 10, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Yes this pole has been done before but the top age group was 21-25 so we are getting younger.
> 
> And we have also discussed the personals thing before as well. And yes, this is sthe only place a snake lover will find romance. Forget RSVP if you are an Aussiepython.



Too true! How do you think i caught my serpenttongue!

Simone.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 10, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Too true! How do you think i caught my serpenttongue!
> 
> Simone.


 
By clubbing him over the head and dragging him back to your cave.


----------



## Recharge (Jul 10, 2007)

freddy, I have fridge mould older than you


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 10, 2007)

Desperate times called for desperate measures- otherwise i would've had to wait another year and a half of PM'ing stalking to meet you!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 10, 2007)

Probably.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 11, 2007)

Magpie said:


> I have to check my birth certificate usually.



Ha, I was wrong, only 33! last time I celebrated my birthday was when I was 25, so I'm starting to forget them. I'll have to make sure I have a big one when I'm forty!


----------



## Duke (Jul 11, 2007)

Big piss up at Tradies!

Or go for the whole Tour Du Shire.
AKA/Hunters - Tradies - Vinyl Room - Carmens - Crest Hotel - Bizzos - Northies - back to Jason's lol


----------



## JasonL (Jul 11, 2007)

Nah, Engadine Tavern, then walk back to mine.


----------



## koubee (Jul 11, 2007)

i'm 31


----------



## LJ77 (Jul 11, 2007)

Is that mental or actual ? because mentally I,m about 16 but my ID says im 29. lol


----------



## Duke (Jul 11, 2007)

JasonL said:


> Nah, Engadine Tavern, then walk back to mine.



Yeah on seconds thoughts, that'll suit me good too.
I'm only down Kingswood Rd way.


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Jul 30, 2007)

Only 16


----------



## chickenman (Jul 30, 2007)

im 15 but like turning 16 in 14 days


----------



## mrs_davo (Jul 30, 2007)

41 and sweethips12 mum....
her dad is 44......
so we cover the middle range.....


----------



## Reptilian (Jul 31, 2007)

Im 21....


----------



## natrix (Jul 31, 2007)

U can tell the ruff age grp of mst of em by how bad there spelling & gramma iz.
imho , hahahah , lol , rolls eyes , grrrr ,aaaargh.


----------



## kandi (Jul 31, 2007)

41and i'm a sponge for knowledge about python's and whatever else drives me


----------



## tooben (Jul 31, 2007)

im 31 two days after xmas. every bday im drunk it seems to run for about a week that way. just a good time to drink i guess. well anytimes a good time to drink.


----------

